# A Comment by Richard Muller on Counterfactuals



## ChristianTrader (Jan 31, 2007)

"... a so-called conditional--"If David will stay the night"--when posed as pure possibility, prior to God's decree, is literally "nothing" (or nothing more than a logical hypothesis). It cannot be known or unknown as actual. Indeed , insofar as it is nothing, it cannot be known at all. Nor does it detract from God's omniscience to state that it is unknowable, because it is not an unknowable something, but simply nothing at all. In other words, contrary propositions standing prior to the decree of God to actualize one or the other are "not entities," and thus are neither true or false, nor indeed, knowable--such propositions "are indifferent to truth or falsehood."

What say ye?

CT


----------



## MW (Jan 31, 2007)

It sounds like Muller is commenting on the reformed defence against scientia media.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 31, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It sounds like Muller is commenting on the reformed defence against scientia media.



He is, but I am looking especially at the "before decree, nothing" part.

CT


----------

